# fan noise?



## nbittech (Jul 4, 2012)

I know as of yet that there are no attempts to port fan controls (I2C i believe) to FreeBSD.

I'll bet there's quite a few of us out there with Blade 1000s, or G5 Macs with fan's running wide open all the time. Me personally, I have a v880 in my house, and I have to close the door as it sounds like a jet airplane taking off in my office (it's also quite toasty in there!) I actually used rheostats to reduce the fan speeds (fun wiring job), but I have to watch the temps, which requires OPB and halting the system.

If I had the programming knowledge I world work on some kind of solution here. Has anybody done anything about fan noise? Hopefully we might have an answer?  OpenBSD's dmesg detects the fan controllers, I just can't modify the values as they are sensors, not speed controllers. Maybe that would be a start for sombody?


----------



## tingo (Jul 9, 2012)

For G5's check the freebsd-ppc mailing list archives. Some of the models are supported, and have a tool to control cooling / fan speed.


----------

